

Ask HN: How should I value my side project? - n1c

For the last 2 years I&#x27;ve been running http:&#x2F;&#x2F;dressed.so which I built for &#x2F;r&#x2F;malefashionadvice (it&#x27;s also used by &#x2F;r&#x2F;femalefashionadvice now) but it&#x27;s time for me to move on. I&#x27;d obviously like to sell it for as much as possible, but I can&#x27;t really figure out a nice way of objectively valuing it.<p>Some numbers:<p><pre><code>  About $ 100 a month in affiliate revenue
  About $ 100 a month in adsense
  3,563 verified users
  8,904 active posts
  6,366 comments
</code></pre>
Traffic (last 30 days, 99% from reddit)<p><pre><code>  75,360 Visits (363,112 Pageviews at 4.82 pages &#x2F; visit)
  39,231 Unique Visitors
</code></pre>
I&#x27;ve been eyeing about $ 2&#x27;500 as the lowest I&#x27;ll entertain, any thoughts &#x2F; feedback would be greatly appreciated.<p>I posted this to reddit on the weekend here - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;startups&#x2F;comments&#x2F;212raf&#x2F;ask_rstartups_please_help_me_value_my_little&#x2F;
======
nicholas73
Factors: 1. Growth rate 2. Competitive analysis 3. Work required to run.

If you have a demonstrably consistent growth curve, you can ask for a high
multiple of revenue.

If your competitor really would benefit, you can ask for more to the right
buyer. If your site is easily whipped together, and users aren't sticky, then
you get a low multiple designed for the buyer to get his principle back ASAP
and hopefully make a profit.

If the site requires active management, subtract time costs from potential
revenue.

------
AznHisoka
If you sell it in a site like Flippa, it'll be go for at most $1200, but more
likely $800-$1000. That depends on how long you've had that revenue for. If
it's 3+ years, then upwards of $1200 is more likely. Otherwise, less than
$1000.

Risks are: Reddit is your lone traffic source Adsense can be banned anytime by
Google.

Also, the # of users, posts, comments means absolutely nothing to a seller.
Just monthly recurring revenue :)

------
dsschnau
Hey, that's a nifty tool. How did you go about getting the idea to make it?
Did the community ask for it?

------
jesusmichael
well A: its not worth anything unless someone wants to buy it.. and B: you
should be making more money

